# One embryo rule 'reduces chance of IVF success' as two give women better



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

prospects of getting pregnant.

Daily Mail:http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2085367/One-embryo-rule-reduces-chances-IVF-success-women-better-prospects-getting-pregnant.html

/links


----------

